# PRE Color Question



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

I recently started riding a PRE (Pura Raza Espanola) horse and have some questions about his color.

He is not grey, and he will not ever grey out. He is registered as "Castaño" which roughly translates to Brown, Auburn or Chestnut.
He has a black mane and tail that are not faded despite being outside 24/7, he has black points (legs, muzzle, etc..) and his body is almost golden at some spots, but he is mostly a brown color where he isn't black or gold. So you, like me, are thinking that he's bay. The kicker is that he has a dorsal stripe down his back, wth?
His dam is far darker than him, very dark brown or bay, I am unsure if she also has the dorsal stripe. His sire was white grey (like most of them lol), no baby pictures.

Would the presence of the dorsal stripe make him not bay? I have noticed that a lot of the non-grey PREs have a dorsal stripe.. What do you think is it a breed thing, or is he some weird color?
I can get some pictures today if my description is not good enough.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Are you sure it's a dorsal, or could it be countershading? Here's a picture of a bay with countershading.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Countershading_stripe.jpg


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Pictures would definitely help. Especially summer AND winter pics. =)


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm thinking it could be countershading, except the fact that it's over 1" wide by the time it's at the tail, and is quite noticeable....

TA - unfortunately the horse was just purchased by the owner so all I'll be able to get are summer coat pics, until winter that is


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Pictures would greatly help. A lot of dorsal stripes are actually countershading. I'm also terrible at remembering what colors do not exist in PREs because they don't come up often in questions here, so I'm off to do a bit of research.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Poseidon said:


> Pictures would greatly help. A lot of dorsal stripes are actually countershading. I'm also terrible at remembering what colors do not exist in PREs because they don't come up often in questions here, so I'm off to do a bit of research.


Greys, Bays, Blacks and they've just added Chestnuts to the PRE registry. I'm fairly sure dilutes are allowed as well, but not positive.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Sire is grey. Any idea what color he was before he greyed out?

Pictures? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I've found all solid colors are acceptable within the breed. 

I'm just not concrete on whether dun exists within the breed.. Googling is iffy. I've found a couple pictures of foals with dun markings, but that's not uncommon as just foal camouflage and sheds out. *continues googling*

ETA: from what I've found dun does exist in Lusitanos, but is extremely rare. I'm still trying to find something on Andalusians because the people who were talking about Lusitanos didn't know about Andalusians either. If I remember right, champagne exists in Andalusians. Maybe pearl too, but both are probably irrelevant to this particular query.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I'd love to see pictures 

Cream dilutes are definitely recognized by IALHA for Lusitanos, and I did get to see a beautiful double pearl Lusitano once (not sure what he got registered as, though!) Not sure if they'd have different rules for PRE Andalusians. I very rarely see any PRE Andalusians that are anything other than grey or bay.

Do you know if the horse you're riding is registered IALHA, ANCCE, or PRE Mundial?


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

This website, Andalusian Horse Colours , says they can also include cream colors, but I can't find where they cite a source for that. There are some photos near the bottom of a registered PRE stallion who appears to be champagne as well. 

It sounds like he might be buckskin, from your description, with countershading? Not sure, it's definitely hard to speculate without a photo.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

verona1016 said:


> I'd love to see pictures
> 
> Cream dilutes are definitely recognized by IALHA for Lusitanos, and I did get to see a beautiful double pearl Lusitano once (not sure what he got registered as, though!) Not sure if they'd have different rules for PRE Andalusians. I very rarely see any PRE Andalusians that are anything other than grey or bay.
> 
> Do you know if the horse you're riding is registered IALHA, ANCCE, or PRE Mundial?


He has ANCCE papers, so he is eligible for registration in either of the two other registries. Both his parents are from Spain.
All the breeder said is Black, Bay, Grey and now Chestnut are allowed in the ANCCE registry. I'm unsure if that includes or excludes dilutes...


----------



## Joidigm (May 8, 2012)

Iirc dun is not an acceptable color in the PRE stud book. It does occur within the breed, but it is not accepted. My instructors PRE is a dun, but he is registered grey (dam is white grey, half sister is white grey, sire is bay). He has all the dun factors, and is even considered to maybe have a pearl gene, because at 5 - 6 years old, he is not yet greying out. Dun is accepted in the Lusitano stud book though, as well as a lot of the cream dilutes. I do not think the dilutes are accepted in the PRE stud book, but I am unsure. They didn't use to be, but if they are accepting chestnuts now.... I dunno. :-\ I've never heard of a chestnut PRE. I've always known PRE to be black or bay, and grey out. And even if they were another color, the grey gene covers it up more often then not, and they are registered as a grey regardless.


----------



## EFM (Apr 17, 2014)

I have two bay Andalusians, which both have dorsal stripes. Do you have a picture? As Joidigm said, Andalusians can be dun as well.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Like this?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Guys, this thread is 2 years old :wink:.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Hehe I didn't notice, saw it popped up on the recent ones and it didn't look "complete" lol whoops


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

At least you didn't write half a page response :wink:. I hate it when that happens, you get all embroiled in a thread and write out this whole long and detailed response, only to find out that the thread is 4 years old and the OP hasn't been online in 3 LOL.


----------



## EpicApple (Oct 19, 2014)

I know this thread is old but would like to add this to clarify a few things, and I'm sure someone will find this helpful: 

ANCCE will take any type of dilute color. The only colors that are not accepted are any variation of Pinto and anything with spots. Horses are not registered based on their actual color. They are registered depending on the base color that comes up in the genetic test done. 

Dun's base color is bay. In my dun stallions registry he comes up as bay. Palomino Andalusians will show up as Chestnut and so on. Attached is an image that some will find helpful.


----------

